# front drive shaft removal ..help



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey guys , we have a truck with a broken front yoke... so we are trying to remove the front drive shaft and run in 2wd if we need to plow tonight , which i think we will

we removed the yoke/u joint from the diff

we removed the 4 bolts that hold the drive shaft to the t case

i have an online PDF ,repair manuel and it says to remove those 4 bolts and it should come off

but its still stuck on there, we are using pry bars and hammmers, with no luck

help ? please?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

is this 96 Dodge 2500? Please post what truck you have problem. It will help everyone know what truck you talk about. How I know it dodge because need hunt your old thread to see if it was Ford or Dodge or Chevy. Thank

I have remove that driveshaft on front axle because bent from car accident. Now I know what you talk about., I just put pipe on it then go down then it come off. make sure those







what you see that one you can pull driveshaft down it would pull u joint out yoke.

if you remove that u bolt on u joint and it still stuck. it possible it rust to it. What I do
is heat on it then use hammer to whack then it would off.


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

If its the style like above put a prybar between the large nut (pinion nut) and the u-joint and that usually works.. If its the 4 bolt flange style it should come off with a hammer, if not a chisel works good to split the two down the seam.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

heat it and beat it. don't mess up the good side.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You will need to pry the shaft together to give clearance for it to drop out.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

You don't have your front hubs locked do you?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey guys , a BFH did the trick


----------

